# ASF Members: Going Troppo



## Garpal Gumnut (3 November 2009)

As a member of ASF who has had a number of infractions from Joe, I feel I am well qualified to comment on the heat that is present in many threads at the moment.

Usually gentle people and non stirrers are engaged with the restless rabble in often acrimonious discourse.

Is it due to summer, I wonder?

Is this a natural phenomenon about this time of year.

Is it due to the Weather.
Perhaps Global Warming, ( I jest. )

In any case I have noticed people do go troppo around October through to February/March. Perhaps this explains the tiffs and tussles present on many threads.

There is no scientific evidence that I can find for this phenomenon although it is a strong belief in the North. Basket weavers in Balmain and Carlton , I presume would experience the same.

I found this article below on "Going Troppo"

The link unables me to attribute the source.

http://www-das.uwyo.edu/~geerts/cwx/notes/chap03/troppo.html





> Going troppo
> 
> E. Linacre
> 
> ...




Perhaps if this is the cause of all the arguments escalating to personal invective, it may become more understandable to the participants. With understanding the heat may dissipate and an attempt to understand the other's point of view may win out, over "winning" the argument.

And then the threads may become more full of fact and information that we can all use to further our trading and investing.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (3 November 2009)

Being heavily infracted on a regular basis , i also feel i am qualified to comment here ............... 

I actually have noticed a distinct lack of agro here of late, mind you i have also noticed that there seems to be less stock and trading help of late also ...

Is this a direct correlation ? The more trading help also leads to more agro where different egotistical opinions clash ? 

Or is it that offering trading help and ideas leads to confrontation and maybe a breach of the rules so therefore leading to a lack of input by those sitting on that fine line of infracterisation and maybe banning ?

buggered if i know

Perhaps we can ask the govverment for a grant to study this matter further.


----------



## drsmith (3 November 2009)

It's too easy to see our own frustration as only being directed at the keyboard and monitor in front of us.


----------



## Julia (3 November 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Perhaps we can ask the govverment for a grant to study this matter further.



Now, there's an idea.  Given some of the peculiar stuff they hand out money for, wouldn't we be in with a chance for such a worthy study?

It must be just coincidence that Joe has posted his new "Five Commandments" on the Site Announcements thread.  

Thanks, gg, for raising the subject of, um, squabbling.  It has been somewhat less in the last couple of weeks.

But what I've noticed is that it's contagious:  i.e. if someone has a go at me quite aggressively, then I find myself responding in kind.
But it's quite possible, I think, to question someone's view without being personally insulting.

I guess the other difficulty is that the printed word lacks the nuances of tone of voice and body language.

One of my worst faults is taking comments very literally, when they're meant in jest.  In person, I'd pick this up from body language and a 'smile in the voice'.
So do we maybe need to make more allowances for one another?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 November 2009)

Julia said:


> Now, there's an idea.  Given some of the peculiar stuff they hand out money for, wouldn't we be in with a chance for such a worthy study?
> 
> It must be just coincidence that Joe has posted his new "Five Commandments" on the Site Announcements thread.
> 
> ...




The Garpal Gumnut Super Fund would be happy to make an application for a grant.

Every other silly bugger seems to get a grant.

I could visit every ASF member in the Arnage and take folk for a drive to the local pub, and interview them in Novemeber December, and then repeat the interview in midwinter.

gg


----------



## Mr J (4 November 2009)

> Originally Posted by Julia
> So do we maybe need to make more allowances for one another?




I would prefer to cause controversy due to a misunderstanding and explain afterwards than to tiptoe around everything. Unfortunately some people here confuse discussion with argument. I've rarely argued here or posted with attitude. The only ones I recall and regret are where I provoked you and things got personal, and another time I replied to greggy too harshly after asking for his view. I also remember having a negative discussion with Calliope and/or Bunyip when I first joined, but I don't recall being worked up or personal. Misunderstandings can be explained, even though the explanation is often ignored. At least it is out there in the open.



> The more trading help also leads to more agro where different egotistical opinions clash ?




Happens as much up here as in the trading sections. There seems to be less trading discussion, and therefore less clashes. Political chat is bound to ruffle feathers though.


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 November 2009)

Online forums are a new phenomenon that people are encountering and with the anonymity people think they can type whatever they want. That is clearly not the case. It is a skill to separate the poster from the post (like where did the words come from ) but this can be learned. As they say, play the ball and not the man (even though he has the ball ).

I rather people are open and to the point and am more than happy to be corrected on anything I post. I am here to learn. 

At the end of the day (or night for some) *the trick is to not take things too serious.* 


signed ... A. Cheeky Larrikin. :


----------



## nunthewiser (4 November 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> At the end of the day (or night for some) *the trick is to not take things too serious.*
> 
> 
> :




AMEN!


----------



## Chris45 (4 November 2009)

Does anyone know what's happened to tech/a? He hasn't posted anything since 13th-October.
Nun, you haven't excommunicated him have you?


----------



## nunthewiser (4 November 2009)

Hears no evil, sees no evil, speaks no evil.


Must be the weather.


----------



## nulla nulla (4 November 2009)

Julia said:


> So do we maybe need to make more allowances for one another?





Nah, bring it on. "White fella's" go troppo, the rest of us go walkabout. Another grant would be good. The one to study tree frogs ran out when they became extinct. 
Maybe we could study whether it was the influence of weather changes or a combination of hormones and alcohol contributing to any perceived increases in aggression. We could set up study groups in RSL Clubs across the country and make compasisons between air conditioned and non airconditioned study groups.


----------



## dutchie (4 November 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> As a member of ASF who has had a number of infractions from Joe, I feel I am well qualified to comment on the heat that is present in many threads at the moment.
> 
> Usually gentle people and non stirrers are engaged with the restless rabble in often acrimonious discourse.
> 
> ...




Hey GG nut

Its a pity that Joe did not ban you so you could not start stupid threads like this one!

I am a gentle person and non stirrer and I resent your accusations that I am not.

And typical of people who don't know the answer they always blame the weather.

Modern day dumbfounded people go to further extremes and blame GW - what are they thinking?

Rudds got the answer - he is having problems with boat people (running away from homes that are filled
to the brim with gentle people and non stirrers) and carbon emissions (caused mainly by gentle people 
and non stirrers) but his solution - increase population! Now that's the clever country at work!

Typical of your threads you never have any scientific evidence to back up your statements - when are you going to learn (something)?

If you can't attribute the source to a article then why post it??

You should also stop trying to baffle us poor gentle persons and non stirrers with the use of big words
(infractions, acrimonious, phenomenon, invective), why can't you use plain English instead?

Besides I know that its not the weather or GW because I am always right!

Cheers 

dutchie

PS acrimonious - please explain


----------



## nulla nulla (4 November 2009)

Maybe it's the type of alcohol consumed, Beer v's Wine v's Bundy v's Bourbon. I can feel another study group comming on. Where do you get those grant applications? This could be big. I'll let you know when I need volunteers for the respective study groups.


----------



## theasxgorilla (4 November 2009)

I find myself smiling at many of the posts here, and shaking my head at the same time as I can see where this thread is likely to go.

Please, please, please, if someone throws a pie, don't throw one back, or yellow and red cards will be handed out and the thread will be closed.

Right on topic though, I have often wondered how weather affects people in the more extreme parts of Australia.  It's fairly well accepted that in Sweden everyone gets grumpy in the winters ie. visit the summer Swedes, leave the winter ones alone, or invite them to your warm continent for a holiday.  But I reckon months of relentless heat, sun and humidity of the northern and outback parts of Australia would make me one grumpy young man.


----------



## wayneL (4 November 2009)

Purely anecdotal, but I reckon there is more road rage when it is oppressively hot.


----------



## johnnyg (4 November 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> I actually have noticed a distinct lack of agro here of late, _mind you i have also noticed that there seems to be less stock and trading help of late also ..._




I have also found the above statement true, forums are quiet (# of posts down in the last month or so) and even in my own trading, I feel flat and lazier then usual.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (4 November 2009)

Chris45 said:


> Does anyone know what's happened to tech/a? He hasn't posted anything since 13th-October.
> Nun, you haven't excommunicated him have you?




Ask WayneL. Quite ironic really that it should pop up in this thread.


----------



## explod (4 November 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Being heavily infracted on a regular basis , i also feel i am qualified to comment here ...............
> 
> I actually have noticed a distinct lack of agro here of late, mind you i have also noticed that there seems to be less stock and trading help of late also ...
> 
> ...




As one also infracted am qualified to input here.

I think you have hit the nail on the head Nun.   I have come to realise that we "tend to bite the hand that feeds"   Some very thoughtfull and experienced traders and investors have moved away due to input from oposing views against them with little substance in fact.   I lament the loss of this experience and do know now that I have been the culprit in some of it.  Not sure how it can be solved, I have thought of perhaps a two tiered system whereby newer members serve a qualifying period to reach an upper level and the experienced posters work can be viewed but not posted against.

This is a hard one but a solution could significantly up the value of ASF investment/trading information.

Maybe this approach would be seen as discrimitary.  Not sure, infringers could be demoted back to lower level ranther than rubbed out and then some discussion on infringements could take place which may help management develop policy.

just two cents


----------



## Chris45 (4 November 2009)

explod said:


> Some very thoughtfull and experienced traders and investors have moved away due to input from oposing views against them with little substance in fact.



If you're referring to the person I asked about in #9 then that is indeed a very significant loss for ASF!!!


----------



## Buddy (4 November 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The Garpal Gumnut Super Fund would be happy to make an application for a grant.
> 
> Every other silly bugger seems to get a grant.
> 
> ...




I remember years ago, some womens' group applied for a gummint grant to design a surfboard specifically for women. Maybe it was special shapes for womens bumps, or something like that. Anyway the govmint gave them some dosh. GG, this gives me heart that your application will not go unheeded. Good luck.


----------



## Putty7 (4 November 2009)

Hi explod, being new myself I can see your point with regards to newbies as I have made some pretty stupid comments here and there, but I try not to personally attack people and don't take offense to being given advice or having my wrongs pointed out, thats what I am here for, the question I pose is, if I could not comment and have my mistakes pointed out how would I learn and develop from the traders who have earned their stripes, I know the site is about more than that but I gain a lot from taking other peoples opinions on board and mixing them in with my own, it hopefully adds and broadens my perspective.


----------



## nunthewiser (4 November 2009)

Yes .

It is currently 37 degrees , extremely humid and i do feel like choking the stuffing out of something . 

Might have to walk away from the computer and go have a swim instead.

Thanks GG for pointing out it is the weather that is making me feel this way.


----------



## MrBurns (4 November 2009)

I haven't been slapped on the wrist for a while now , since I realised the people I was targeting are insane and I really should not make their lives worse.

The golden rule is never post while drunk. which restricts most of us to posting before noon unfortunately.


----------



## awg (4 November 2009)

I have noticed the absence of several experienced, regular ASF contributors has corresponded with me reading that ASIC concerns re possible financial advice on forums, were being interpreted more strictly, and this may have affected a few posters.

I realise the Admin/mods would probably not feel they could confirm this, but perhaps they would be more free to refute it?

As to experienced posters getting sick of "muppets", I think they were used to it, muppet bashing was probably light relief:


----------



## Julia (4 November 2009)

wayneL said:


> Purely anecdotal, but I reckon there is more road rage when it is oppressively hot.



I reckon month after month without any rain is very crankiness-inducing.


----------



## Julia (4 November 2009)

And, just as some balance to our bringing up what annoys us, I'd like to say (hard to do without sounding soppy) that ASF has also represented to me a place where I've learned a huge amount, and made some really good friends.

I'll never forget the kindness of so many of you when my darling Libby died so suddenly two and a half months ago.  Just can't tell you how much comfort you offered.


----------



## prawn_86 (4 November 2009)

MrBurns said:


> The golden rule is never post while drunk. which restricts most of us to posting before noon unfortunately.




LOL!


----------



## Mofra (4 November 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> Maybe it's the type of alcohol consumed, *Beer v's Wine v's Bundy v's Bourbon.* I can feel another study group comming on. Where do you get those grant applications? This could be big. I'll let you know when I need volunteers for the respective study groups.



That would need a further sub-study - particular alcohol-based beverage recepticles and their correlation with internet bravado.

I'm backing wine to show the largest ATRs; bags vs cans (yes, I've seen them) vs "mini-mole bottles" (very Spring Racing Carnival) vs 750ml bottles vs flagons.


----------



## DocK (4 November 2009)

Ask any school teacher if they like windy days.  Apparently it's a well-known fact that people get a little loopy when it's windy.  I have noticed recently that I'm definitely more irritable than usual if it's a windy day - probably the effect of the wind whistling in one ear and out the other....  It's especially bad when it's blowing a gale and there's been no rain for months - hell on the allergies.


----------



## justjohn (4 November 2009)

Chris45 said:


> If you're referring to the person I asked about in #9 then that is indeed a very significant loss for ASF!!!




I wouldn't worry too much about Tech/a ,he's probably holidaying in N.Z,and catching up with his old mate MONEY TREE


----------



## justjohn (4 November 2009)

But it's just not Tech/a where missing lately ,there's the likes of stirrers CHOPS A MUST,THE MINT MAN ,NIZAR and even labor loving 2020HINDSIGHT(rudd probably broke his spirit)Then there was BULLMARKET .The above mention would fire-up at a drop of a hat, entertain us all. 10s of 1000s 0f posts between them .Extremely passionate about certain topics ,all of a sudden goooonnnne .Where do they go?Do they come back as a newbie under another name?These fellas were enought to send us all TROPPO:screwy:But miss them


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 November 2009)

justjohn said:


> But it's just not Tech/a where missing lately ,there's the likes of stirrers CHOPS A MUST,THE MINT MAN ,NIZAR and even labor loving 2020HINDSIGHT(rudd probably broke his spirit)Then there was BULLMARKET .The above mention would fire-up at a drop of a hat, entertain us all. 10s of 1000s 0f posts between them .Extremely passionate about certain topics ,all of a sudden goooonnnne .Where do they go?Do they come back as a newbie under another name?These fellas were enought to send us all TROPPO:screwy:But miss them




I wouldn`t include Nizar in there. He is an astute young man that is straight to the point, knows what he wants and goes about getting it in a determined fashion.


----------



## nulla nulla (4 November 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I haven't been slapped on the wrist for a while now , since I realised the people I was targeting are insane and I really should not make their lives worse.
> 
> The golden rule is never post while drunk. which restricts most of us to posting before noon unfortunately.




You must be a late starter! lol


----------



## MrBurns (4 November 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> You must be a late starter! lol




I prefer to wait till noon but then again it's always noon somewhere on the planet


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 November 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> 1. As a member of ASF who has had a number of infractions from Joe, I feel I am well qualified to comment on the heat that is present in many threads at the moment.
> ...
> 2. Is it due to the Weather.
> Perhaps Global Warming, ( I jest. )



gg
1. Lol - you don't know the half of it 
2. many a true word spoken in jest


----------



## sam76 (13 November 2009)

The fact is this forum is not the same place as it was when a lot of the posters you mention first appeared...

...times have changed


----------



## Julia (13 November 2009)

sam76 said:


> The fact is this forum is not the same place as it was when a lot of the posters you mention first appeared...
> 
> ...times have changed



So true.  We used to have many interesting and thoughtful discussions, where contrary views were exchanged without aggression and rudeness.

Most of the people who contributed so greatly to those discussions have become fed up with the sniping and non-constructive attitudes that seem to prevail so often these days and they've simply left.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 January 2010)

Its started again.

I cannot make head nor tail of the reason for some of the present tiffs and arguments on ASF.

It must be the weather.

gg


----------



## moXJO (4 January 2010)

People always go a bit troppo either side of christmas / NY


----------



## CanOz (4 January 2010)

sam76 said:


> The fact is this forum is not the same place as it was when a lot of the posters you mention first appeared...
> 
> ...times have changed




Everyone's over on Reef.

CanOz


----------



## nunthewiser (5 January 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Its started again.
> 
> I cannot make head nor tail of the reason for some of the present tiffs and arguments on ASF.
> 
> ...





Yes ....... i have seen you being the innocent party yet again and have had absolutely nothing to do with telling people they are full of it or calling them tossa,s etc ............ definately the weather .....or the water........ or the moon . or just plain ole grumpiness?

Anyways...............


----------



## Tink (5 January 2010)

sam76 said:


> The fact is this forum is not the same place as it was when a lot of the posters you mention first appeared...
> 
> ...times have changed




but times always change. Does anything stay the same?

People move on or get busy or find other interests


----------



## Julia (5 January 2010)

Tink said:


> but times always change. Does anything stay the same?
> 
> People move on or get busy or find other interests




I may be wrong, but I'm not sure people moving on is what Sam was referring to.  Rather that some of the general ethos and spirit of ASF has changed, sadly.


----------



## sam76 (5 January 2010)

Tink said:


> but times always change. Does anything stay the same?
> 
> People move on or get busy or find other interests






Julia said:


> I may be wrong, but I'm not sure people moving on is what Sam was referring to.  Rather that some of the general ethos and spirit of ASF has changed, sadly.




Exactly, Julia.

I tend to find myself checking ASF less and less these days.


----------



## Calliope (5 January 2010)

Julia said:


> I may be wrong, but I'm not sure people moving on is what Sam was referring to.  Rather that some of the general ethos and spirit of ASF has changed, sadly.




The reason for this Julia is that robust debate is no longer tolerated on General Chat, so that interest has now been cut off for me. As for stocks and shares, very few investors are interested in other posters' experiences.

It all boils down as to *why* people post on forums or write letters or blogs to the newspapers. The feeling of achievement in having someone actually read what you have written is so fleeting. This would make an interesting thread on it's own. Or maybe not.


----------



## nunthewiser (5 January 2010)

If it makes anyone feel any better , blame it all on me .


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 January 2010)

Love youse all.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (5 January 2010)

I miss Trembling Hand and Cartman.


----------



## nunthewiser (5 January 2010)

MS+Tradesim said:


> I miss Trembling Hand and Cartman.




Me too actually ............. I cant recall them leaving here on a sour note tho , so perhaps they just moved on to bigger and more busier pursuits and not got the time to help out here anymore for now ..........


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 January 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Yes ....... i have seen you being the innocent party yet again and have had absolutely nothing to do with telling people they are full of it or calling them tossa,s etc ............ definately the weather .....or the water........ or the moon . or just plain ole grumpiness?
> 
> Anyways...............




I agree nun, that was why I restarted the thread, I found myself becoming intolerant of other posters, not my usual style  , so I thought I'd suss out others.

Its the weather, but also the humidity and the time of year.

I am going troppo.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (5 January 2010)

I  too am guilty GG ....mines to do with the heat , the moon,the month and maybe too many pairs of socks given.......

buggared if i know

Weird stuff eh ?

Happy new year to ya Mr G


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 January 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I agree nun, that was why I restarted the thread, I found myself becoming intolerant of other posters, not my usual style  , so I thought I'd suss out others.
> 
> Its the weather, but also the humidity and the time of year.
> 
> ...






nunthewiser said:


> I  too am guilty GG ....mines to do with the heat , the moon,the month and maybe too many pairs of socks given.......
> 
> buggared if i know
> 
> ...




Yes nun, 

The weather does influence peoples mood.

I wonder if people in Scotland where it is -20C are calmer as a result of the snow and cold.

Its a wonder the muppets in the Antarctic biffing with the Japs are not more calm and measured in their response.

gg


----------



## Julia (10 January 2010)

gg. extreme cold is probably more likely to make people go nuts than extreme heat.  For me, there's just nothing worse than being cold.

For ideal mood, I reckon we need about 27, sunshine, with light breeze.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 January 2010)

Julia said:


> gg. extreme cold is probably more likely to make people go nuts than extreme heat.  For me, there's just nothing worse than being cold.
> 
> For ideal mood, I reckon we need about 27, sunshine, with light breeze.




Agree Julia, though a lover, a nice fire and a hot toddy is nice in the cold.

gg


----------



## gav (10 January 2010)

GG, what is a "hot toddy"?


----------



## Stan 101 (10 January 2010)

gav said:


> GG, what is a "hot toddy"?




Generally a warm beverage of choice that's been "Irished" up with a liquor..


The rain broke in Cairns on Saturday. I was nearly going mental with the humidity. Suddenly everything all seems right again with the precipitation...

cheers,


----------



## wayneL (10 January 2010)

Julia said:


> For ideal mood, I reckon we need about 27, sunshine, with light breeze.




Sounds like Hawkes Bay.


----------



## CanOz (11 January 2010)

You have no idea how lucky you folks are!

CanOz


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 March 2010)

Over on the Schapelle Corby thread agentm has gone troppo.



> Re: Schapelle Corby - Innocent or Guilty?
> someone needs a valium..
> 
> this thread is totally screwed atm..
> ...






> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> I hereby submit the previous post for the " rant of the year " awards
> ...




Should anyone see or hear of agentm , get him to a fridge, and quickly.

This is an obvious case of "Going Troppo".

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (15 March 2010)

> Over on the Schapelle Corby thread agentm has gone troppo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Been a distinct lack of troppo-isms of late and i think we need a revolution


----------



## Buddy (15 March 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Over on the Schapelle Corby thread agentm has gone troppo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe it's because ADI are still @ 30 cents.

BTW, fasten your seatbelts N Q'landers. Cat 5 cyc. heading your way.


----------



## Trembling Hand (15 March 2010)

yeah this should help


----------



## trainspotter (15 March 2010)

Calliope said:


> The reason for this Julia is that robust debate is no longer tolerated on General Chat, so that interest has now been cut off for me. As for stocks and shares, very few investors are interested in other posters' experiences.
> 
> It all boils down as to *why* people post on forums or write letters or blogs to the newspapers. The feeling of achievement in having someone actually read what you have written is so fleeting. This would make an interesting thread on it's own. Or maybe not.




I concur Calliope. The good old days of having a verbose stoush with a worthy adversary was one of the highlights of ASF. The rattling of sabres and the scintillating wit that would cut you to the quick made for a jolly good time eh what ! Now that the place has been sanitised beyond recognition of a robust debate it has lost some of it's fascinating charm. (for me at least)


----------



## nunthewiser (17 February 2011)

hi,

arnt we all well behaved of late.


----------



## Bill M (17 February 2011)

Hey Nun, you might have missed this one, I loved it!

----
_*Don't worry, we (Overseas Chinese people) are so used to your (you white people) self-righteousness and absolute unrealistic emphasis of your value of democracy upon the Chinese civilization.* _

_*Perhaps you should stop believe in typically Australia and Western propaganda*?_ 

_*And in the mean time, please preach your "democracy, freedom and other bull****" somewhere else, authoritarian capitalism is here to stay in China and I as a Chinese Australian living in a democracy, with access to freedom of information, fully support the Chinese Communist Party's rule and control of the Chinese nation. They have done a wonderful job*. _
----
original post here


----------



## Sean K (17 February 2011)

I have some good PMs stored from Chris, The Capt, Radge and Wavepicker that fit the bill. But my bunny would end up in the pot if I posted those.


----------



## nunthewiser (20 February 2011)

kennas said:


> I have some good PMs stored from Chris, The Capt, Radge and Wavepicker that fit the bill. But my bunny would end up in the pot if I posted those.




LOL i got some doozys from some oversensitive types raining some bewt abuse in pm from the past here....

we should have a game of show n tell 

funny place the internet


----------



## nunthewiser (20 February 2011)

Bill M said:


> Hey Nun, you might have missed this one, I loved it!
> 
> ----
> _*Don't worry, we (Overseas Chinese people) are so used to your (you white people) self-righteousness and absolute unrealistic emphasis of your value of democracy upon the Chinese civilization.* _
> ...




BEWTY!

man i miss all the good bits


----------



## nulla nulla (20 February 2011)

I thought "Going Troppo" was a prerequisite for anyone posting in the various threads on the ASF site. How else would you explain the diversity of extremes in such threads as:

Is it time to bring Schapelle Corby home? ;
The flood levy, do you agree disagree? ;
Tony Abbot for Prime Minister ;
The Gillard Government;
Does Julia Gillard inspire confidence? ;
Scrap the NBN; and many others.

Robust discussion abounds.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 February 2011)

I tend to be a reader rather than a contributor to threads, and looking back over this weekend's posts I do believe that many ASF Members, normally sane and reasonable are indeed going troppo. 

We have just had a full moon and it is mid to late February, so "going troppo" is not unusual.

As we progress through the first month of the Year of the Rabbit, things will settle, it is less than 2 weeks to the new moon.

Once the next couple or so cyclones for this season have come and gone, we will be in to chilly autumn with lows of 17C and highs of 22-28C. That should cool everyone down. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 March 2011)

nunthewiser said:


> hi,
> 
> arnt we all well behaved of late.





Oh, you do say.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (19 March 2011)

yes.

i blame it on drugs and schappelle corby.

people are scared.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 March 2011)

nunthewiser said:


> yes.
> 
> i blame it on drugs and schappelle corby.
> 
> people are scared.




I'm just wet.

Rain, rain, rain,

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (31 March 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I'm just wet.
> 
> Rain, rain, rain,
> 
> gg




been records set on days over 35 here

sun sun sun

sunstroke all round making it seem like too much work to have a good tropfest.

keep dry mr


----------



## trainspotter (31 March 2011)

Taking advantage of the Easterly winds, 27 degrees water temperature and the 35 plus celsius days. Going to the pearl farm for 3 days. Anyone wanna come? I can introduce you to the many joys of water blasting fireweed off pinctada margaritifera. 

I have the champagne on ice BTW.


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 April 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCQ7VLoY7bQ

be ignored by the stiff and the bored, because I'm goin.



You need to read up on construction tools. YOU TOOL!


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 April 2011)

I want to enjoy a Pina Colada victory on a beach without an Aussie Gold Medal televised World Champion coverage ceremony. 

How does that sound?


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 April 2011)

This is a public service anouncement, this is only a test
Emergency evacuation process
May Impair your ability to operate machinery
Can't quite tell just what it means to me
Keep out of reach of children, don't you talk to strangers
Get your philoshphy from a bumper sticker

CHORUS:
Warning. Live without warning
Say warning. Live without warning
Without. Alright.

VERSE 2:
Mental homes and safety self communities.
Did you remember to the pay the utility?
Gosh Darn Police Line You Better Not Cross!
Is it the cop, or am I the one that's really dangerous?
Sanitation, expiration date, question everything.
Oh shut up and be a victim of authority

CHORUS:
Warning. Live without warning
Say warning. Live without warning
Say warning. Live without warning
Say warning. Live without warning
Without. Alright.

VERSE 3:
Mental homes and safety shelf communities.
Did you remember to pay the pay the utility?
Gosh Darn Police Line You Better Not Cross!
Is it the cop, or am I the one that's really dangerous
Sanitation, expiration date, question everything.
Oh shut up and be a victim of authority

CHORUS:
Warning. Live without warning
Say warning. Live without warning
Say warning. Live without warning
Say warning. Live without warning
This is a public service announcement, this is only a test


----------



## Logique (1 April 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> I thought "Going Troppo" was a prerequisite for anyone posting in the various threads on the ASF site. How else would you explain the diversity of extremes in such threads...



Don't encourage them Nulla!
To recent posters in this thread - what about getting in the game, as opposed to whispering in the corridor. Just needs your mate Todster, and you can all go down behind the sports shed for a sly ciggie together. 
Mind you, you are some of my fav posters. Bunch of reprobates.


----------



## Sean K (1 April 2011)

I think this thread should be renamed 'ASF Members: Going Gumby'.


----------



## nunthewiser (1 April 2011)

kennas said:


> I think this thread should be renamed 'ASF Members: Going Gumby'.




Yes 

One day when i pass the psych test to become a moderator im gunna shove them you tubes right up his inbox


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 April 2011)

nunthewiser said:


> Yes
> 
> One day when i pass the psych test to become a moderator im gunna shove them you tubes right up his inbox



That avatar picture is his long lost brother 2020Hindsight.


----------



## explod (1 April 2011)

nunthewiser said:


> yes.
> 
> i blame it on drugs and schappelle corby.
> 
> people are scared.




De dar de dum.

They will be okay and it is not that hard to build your own mud brick house.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 November 2011)

Have the docs or the shrinks done any investigation why people go troppo at this time of year?

Or is it just weather.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 December 2011)

37C today. I nearly went troppo, but somebody else obliged.

gg


----------



## motorway (7 December 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> 37C today. I nearly went troppo, but somebody else obliged.
> 
> gg




.17 degree here ( It should be at least 27 )

Someone has stolen summer 

Motorway


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 December 2011)

motorway said:


> .17 degree here ( It should be at least 27 )
> 
> Someone has stolen summer
> 
> Motorway




Global warming or working with pommies or balts?

gg


----------



## Logique (8 December 2011)

In central NSW yesterday there was a place with a max of 14C, and city (Orange) with a max of 16C.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 January 2012)

Just thought I'd post the first " Going Troppo " warning of 2012.

It's hot tonight. 

gg


----------



## sptrawler (20 January 2012)

Tell me about it.
It is cooking in Perth, this humidity I may as well be in Townsville.


----------



## Julia (20 January 2012)

I love it.  Summer has finally arrived.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 May 2012)

It must be the Great GW Hoax come true.

ASF Members all going Troppo tonight.



gg


----------



## springhill (21 May 2012)

Chowed down on a pasta arrabiata tonight, now i fear the latest hotspot of global of GW will be my rectum tomorrow. Quick, can i buy some carbon credits off a kind soul to wipe my @ss with to reduce the effect?


----------



## Bill M (18 November 2012)

Here's someone who lost it this week.



Mrmagoo said:


> A housing investor is no better than a drug dealer, pimp or stand over man.




Link here:https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17967&page=479&p=737766&viewfull=1#post737766


----------



## Julia (18 November 2012)

Bill, Magoo's comments, page after page, are attaining troll status imo.
Seriously distorted.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 January 2013)

I will put the comments on the Tony Abbott thread by Knobby, Explod and basilio down to "going troppo" because of the weather.

Were I to reply on that thread I'd probably get an infraction for protesting such tasteless, lowdown and mean remarks about a person volunteering and doing his duty.

gg


----------



## basilio (10 January 2013)

Well Dear One this is what I said on the other thread about Tony Abbotts  volunteer fire fighting efforts


> Tony Abbott has long history of volunteering and community activism. It's for real.
> 
> But as Explod rightly points out there is no way he would (or should) be allowed to be exposed to significant danger as a volunteer fire fighter. He is firstly the Leader of the Opposition and it would be irresponsible IMV to see him risking his life in a fire situation.
> 
> And it is a far better look for him to do his community activities as matter of factly as possible.




In exactly which universe are these comments "tasteless, lowdown and mean ..." ? 

Or was it just simpler to slag off at everyone you disagree with ?


----------



## MrBurns (10 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I will put the comments on the Tony Abbott thread by Knobby, Explod and basilio down to "going troppo" because of the weather.
> 
> Were I to reply on that thread I'd probably get an infraction for protesting such tasteless, lowdown and mean remarks about a person volunteering and doing his duty.
> 
> gg




...      +1


----------



## basilio (10 January 2013)

Really Mr Burns ? 

So you also  saw my comments re Tony Abbott as being  "tasteless. lowdown and mean " .  Perhaps simply because I made them? Was that sufficient in itself ? 

I believed I was quite supportive of Tony Abbotts genuine participation in community activities. I also thought it was just plain common sense that the leader of the Opposition shouldn't be put in significant danger as volunteer fire fighter. That justs seems irresponsible.

And of course it is a far better look for Tony Abbott not to make a big fuss about his excellent community volunteer activities. No one likes a skite and his actions speak for themselves 
____________________________________________________________- 

Now GG.  If you really want to complain about members going Troppo your welcome to point to our little stoush on your new Conservatives only thread.

*Thats going Troppo.  *


----------



## Some Dude (10 January 2013)

basilio said:


> Now GG.  If you really want to complain about members going Troppo your welcome to point to our little stoush on your new Conservatives only thread.




GG may be an acronym for Going Galt


----------



## MrBurns (10 January 2013)

basilio said:


> Really Mr Burns ?
> 
> ]




Just reacting to the many adverse comments made about a good man, nothing personal.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 January 2013)

It must be the weather, ASF Members are definitely going Troppo.

It has cooled here tonight.

28C now.

I may go for a bicycle ride without a helmet to buy a cohiba from my tobacconist on Flinders St., and smoke it on the way back to the hotel.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (10 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It must be the weather, ASF Members are definitely going Troppo.
> 
> It has cooled here tonight.
> 
> ...




I sometimes drop in here to unwind, next time you're in Melbourne you must have look, I'll join you.

http://jamesridenour.com/2012/baranows-cigar-and-whiskey-lounge/


----------



## Some Dude (12 January 2013)

Posting here instead of GG's Going Galt thread.



Garpal Gumnut said:


> *Now I will say this only once.
> 
> No more Mr.Niceguy from gg.*
> 
> I will pursue you leftards, with reason and argument on any and all threads of ASF with vigour.




Bring it on  It's about time you stop sticking your head in the sand by ignoring people who don't let you get away with simply asserting your opinion as axiomatic fact.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 January 2013)

Some Dude said:


> Posting here instead of GG's Going Galt thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it on  It's about time you stop sticking your head in the sand by ignoring people who don't let you get away with simply asserting your opinion as axiomatic fact.




A selective editing of my post on the other thread dude.

If you cannot beat them with reason, misquote them, or selectively quote to change the meaning.

Oh to be a leftard. No responsibility. Quote out of context.

And you probably have the aircon on, burning up the environment by the minute, so going troppo ain't an excuse.

gg


----------



## Some Dude (12 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> A selective editing of my post on the other thread dude.




You mean addressing the pertinent point I wanted to address, why yes.



Garpal Gumnut said:


> If you cannot beat them with reason, misquote them, or selectively quote to change the meaning.




Excerpts, especially as they relate to a point a poster is making, is not by necessity misquoting them, nor selectively quoting to change the meaning. For that assertion to be valid, you would demonstrate that I have implied a meaning other than what you intended.

If you can't, then what does your sentence actually say about you?



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Oh to be a leftard. No responsibility. Quote out of context.




See above.



Garpal Gumnut said:


> And you probably have the aircon on, burning up the environment by the minute, so going troppo ain't an excuse.




The reason, and invitation to infer, for this statement is?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 January 2013)

I can detect some going troppo moments coming on, on the Gillard, Abbott, Political threads.

It is normal.

To go troppo at this time of year.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (30 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I can detect some going troppo moments coming on, on the Gillard, Abbott, Political threads.
> 
> It is normal.
> 
> ...




I also feel a troppo marathon coming onopcorn:


----------



## Tink (22 May 2013)

Must be a full moon coming on...


----------



## chops_a_must (22 May 2013)

I tell you what!

If i don't get a dry season any time soon, I'm going to go proper ****ing troppo!

I've been up here 4 years and only had 2 dry seasons and 6 build ups.

****ing **** ****ity ****bag bull****.


----------



## Logique (22 May 2013)

Tink said:


> Must be a full moon coming on...



Well spotted, full moon in two days time, Friday 24 May. 

Definitely some Troppo-ness around that ABC thread.


----------



## Sean K (22 May 2013)

Logique said:


> Well spotted, full moon in two days time, Friday 24 May.
> 
> Definitely some Troppo-ness around that ABC thread.



ahhh yep.


----------



## Logique (28 March 2020)

2020 - Covid, and everything closed, cancelled or suspended, and soon all the little kids at home.

I hope they can they dispense treatment for cabin fever, along with the chloroquine


----------



## IFocus (28 March 2020)

Logique said:


> 2020 - Covid, and everything closed, cancelled or suspended, and soon all the little kids at home.
> 
> I hope they can they dispense treatment for cabin fever, along with the chloroquine




Bottle shops still open 

On a more serious note that may lead to more cases of domestic violence etc more pressure on police.


----------



## Belli (28 March 2020)

IFocus said:


> Bottle shops still open
> 
> On a more serious note that may lead to more cases of domestic violence etc more pressure on police.




Plus more attendances as hospital due to alcohol abuse, increase in car crashes, etc.  It'll happen because some people are really dumb.


----------



## sptrawler (28 March 2020)

IFocus said:


> Bottle shops still open
> 
> On a more serious note that may lead to more cases of domestic violence etc more pressure on police.



This is going to cause a massive amount of social disruption, many have never been long term unemployed and many wont find employment after the handouts stop.
Which has to happen sooner or later, we are in a bit of a honeymoon period at the moment IMO, the excitement and distraction, is sheilding people from the reality.


----------



## PZ99 (30 March 2020)

When people lose their jobs, the first thing to go will be the car rego / insurance.

So expect a spike in hit and runs.


----------

